# How do I turn off "Tivo Suggestions"



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

How do I turn off "Tivo Suggestions" so it only records what I want it to and nothing else!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

1. Click on the DirecTV button
2. Scroll down and select "Read New Messages and Setup"
3. Scroll down and select "My Preferences"
4. Scroll down and select "TiVo Suggestions"
5. Select "No, don't record TiVo Suggestions"


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks.........


----------



## DrHW (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This is probably in the manual somewhere!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And being placed into the FAQ.


----------

